# cutting threads with a router



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Morning,

Somewhere, I saw an article on the internet on how to build a device to use with a router to cut threads in wood. Can anyone guide me to find information on this subject?
Thanks, Gumball


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's one of the better ones...I'm sure you can make your own copy of it but the taps are not cheap But you can get the taps from Woodcraft..they will help keep the bottom line down.

Wood Threader How To Part 1 You Tube - YouTube
Wood Threader How To Part 2 You Tube - YouTube

The Beall Tool Company


Woodthreading Kits - Woodcraft.com

Don't forget to buy some wax, it will help with the cutting the int.threads. (use with taps) Plus be sure to buy the plastic template from Beall to make the hex nuts,it's great template  and a must have item..  plus you can use the template to make your own knobs  for your jigs..

I used it the other day to make a mirror knob, that's right a mirror knob with some plastic stock that comes with a mirror coating on it, just like a real glass ..but can be cut with saw or router, fun stuff to play with.  LOL if you want to check out your hair at the router table LOL LOL in the knobs..


===



gumball said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Somewhere, I saw an article on the internet on how to build a device to use with a router to cut threads in wood. Can anyone guide me to find information on this subject?
> Thanks, Gumball


----------

